# RS232 / USB / Bezvadu komunikācija >  FT245 USB FIFO software

## antons21

Labrīt visapkārt. Vai nav zināms, kur atrast kādu gatavu softu FT245 USB FIFO moduļa vadībai- tipa skrejošajām ugunīm?

----------


## JDat

Ir bijusi saskaršanās ar šo mikreni. Bez softa būs vajadzīgs arī kaut kas dzelzisks, kas rausta RD pinu (linkā 8. lpp). Tas vajag softu, kurš īstajā brīdi nosūta pareizo baitu uz mikreni. BAT fails (lasīt: "Windows scripting") varētu radīt problēmas. Bash (lasīt: "linux") varētu, bet nav zināms, no vai antons21 izmantos linux. Tālāk nāk pašrakstīts softs. Man zināmais sekvenceris nevarēs izdarīt to, ko antons21 grib.

----------


## antons21

ir iegādāts šitāds: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251015643400
google rāda, ka lietuvieši ir raustījuši gaismas. Jūtūbā ir video, kur tas softs ir saskatāms kautkāds, iespējams, pašrakstīts. Mērķis ir iegūt skrejošos uguņus, kaut vai uz LED sākumam, ar vadību no datora caur USB Linux vai Win vidē
http://www.qubbeks.puslapiai.lt/arti...?article_id=35
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtstN1zdxeM

----------


## JDat

Nu bet... Tev taču ir visa vajadzīgā informācija...

----------


## antons21

vienmēr gribas kautko labāku  ::

----------


## JDat

Ja gribās kaut ko labāku, tad taisi pats.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Nu, pag, vai tad tas kompī neatpazīstas kā seriālais ports? Ja tā, tad linuksī raksti piemēram, skriptu Pitonā un vadi savas gaismiņas. Vienam izvadītajam bitam seriālajā portā atbilst viena gaismiņa.

----------


## antons21

Papētīšu. Paldies par ideju.

----------

